# seperation going to happen - big decisions



## twin (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like my husband and I are seperating/divorcing due to his female friend. I don't know what to do now. No family in city, do I move and find a new job? Or stay here eventhough no family. I moved to the city for him, and now I have a job and friends, but not sure if I still want to live here if I am not with my husband. How do you make these huge life changing decisions? Have 2 teenagers, should I stay in the city for them?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Stay in the city and stay in the house, if any one should be run out of down it should be your wayward husband.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I am in the same boat. I moved to the US 13 yrs ago to marry my husband, and he's cheated, lied and I just filed a month ago. 

We have a 9 yo so leaving is impossible since he won't let me take our son with me if I want to leave.

In my case, I too have made a life here and I just have to make the best of it, for my son's sake. I didn't choose to end the marriage - even though it was me who filed divorce papers. He choose to do what he did with his many female "friends". He can run out of town, not me.

You do what you think is best. If you file legal papers you may be prohibited from leaving anyway, at least with the kids.


----------



## twin (Feb 24, 2013)

He's in denial about it all, still my fault...how dare I check his email? It stinks having to go through this. I don't know what to do right now, I guess there is no rush to make a decision. I am staying in the house right now, he is moving to an apartment. I can't Believe it came to this, but I know I'll be okay. Tough day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

Take one day at a time, and each day, remember to do something for you. 

In my case, I moved back home 600 miles away, but my situation was different. We were going to lose the house to foreclosure when he walked out the door with her, I had absolutely no one for friends or family, his new flame is diagnosed with crazy (and I honestly had no idea what they would do to me), and I was juggling with a 6mth old infant. 

In your case, your children are old enough to fend for themselves to an extent, you have a network of friends, you have an established presence and overall, you have a home. Stick it out, become a stronger person and do well for yourself.


----------

